# Fun puzzle/thinking games for puppies



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

What are some fun "puzzle" type games you can do with your puppy at home? Things to help them work their minds, find things, etc....preferably using items we already have (as he has TONS of toys, and isn't interested in half of them). Looking for some fun ideas for play time with my 13 week old puppy Lincoln. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TamaraCamera said:


> What are some fun "puzzle" type games you can do with your puppy at home? Things to help them work their minds, find things, etc. Looking for some fun ideas for play time with my 13 week old puppy Lincoln. Thanks!


Clicker training ANYTHING!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

We play a game with the dogs everyday and when I say "game time" they run to our bag of puzzles. Some of them are Nina Ottosson type puzzles and others are are just hollow toys that I hide a treat in and they have to sniff and dig it out.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Eveningpiper said:


> We play a game with the dogs everyday and when I say "game time" they run to our bag of puzzles. Some of them are Nina Ottosson type puzzles and others are are just hollow toys that I hide a treat in and they have to sniff and dig it out.


Those are so cool! Where did you get them?


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Clicker training ANYTHING!


Funny you should say that.....we've just been doing clicker training. Both formal training exercises and me just "catching" him doing positive things/clicking/rewarding - shaping. Definitely ends up eating a mini lunch from shaping exercises some days! :wink2:


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

You can buy puzzles directly from Nina Ottosson Dog & Cat treat Puzzle Toys or Similar style ones from Amazon. Our dogs also like these burrows to hide treats in and then play with the squeaky toy:
Pet Supplies : ZippyPaws Zippy Burrow Dog House Squeaky Plush Hide and Seek Dog Toy, X-Large : Amazon.com


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Eveningpiper said:


> You can buy puzzles directly from Nina Ottosson Dog & Cat treat Puzzle Toys or Similar style ones from Amazon. Our dogs also like these burrows to hide treats in and then play with the squeaky toy:
> Pet Supplies : ZippyPaws Zippy Burrow Dog House Squeaky Plush Hide and Seek Dog Toy, X-Large : Amazon.com


Thanks! I saw a similar burrow type toy at the pet store and wondered if dogs actually liked them. :wink2:

He is definitely in the chewing phase, so has preferences based on that, but he does enjoy being challenged to a degree - keeps him busy for a bit in his pen so he doesn't miss me so much around the house! :laugh2:


----------

